# .308 game king 165 btsp ???



## GrtWhtHntr (Dec 2, 2003)

Anyone use these for deer? Are they any better than a Winchester btsp or Rem. Coreloct? I found some Federal Premium rounds on sale, not sure if I should try them or not.


----------



## sixft4par (Apr 1, 2008)

Yes, I handload them for my 308. Any good soft point that shoots good from your rifle will do great on deer. A friend of mine also used the 165 gameking on a caribou hunt and they worked flawlessly.

As far as them being better than the others you listed I think it just depends on how they shoot in your particular gun.


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

Game Kings are one of the best deer bullets out there, I load the soft point and hollow point versions in 165 gr .308.

Cannot go wrong as long as your rifle shoots them well.


----------



## 8iowa (Jan 28, 2008)

I took my first elk using a 165 grain Sierra Game King bullet in my 300 H&H. It was a 400 yard across the canyon shot. The bullet penetrated both lungs and blew out pink lung tissue on exiting.

I wouldn't hesitate to use this bullet on any North American non-dangerous game. While the Win power point and Rem core-lokt bullets are certainly adequate, the Sierra Game King bullet has very near competition target accuracy and a boat tail design that will retain higher energy at longer ranges.


----------



## Enigma (Jan 30, 2006)

I use 140gr game kings in my sons 7mm-08.One of the best bullets out threre.


----------



## GrtWhtHntr (Dec 2, 2003)

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## hunt-n-fool (Oct 10, 2006)

I killed a number of spikes (just to upset the trophy antler people) with those handloaded with light loads of IMR-4064, very accurate and deadly too.


----------



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

I got lucky, my .308 favors the cheap Remington core-lokts better than anything else, unlike my .243, which only groups well with the Federal BT's that cost about $35 a box...

I'm more concerned about what groups well than what the bullet does on impact because it will vary anyways...

CB


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

The Core-Lokt is a great bullet, similar in terminal performance to the Sierra Game King. The Sierra has the edge in accuracy though.

My Rem 700 Tactical shot the 'cheap' CL 150 gr .308 amzaingly well, don't sell the 'Green Box' ammo short.


----------



## Ronno (Jul 29, 2004)

I shoot Sierra Game Kings in 165 gr in my A-Bolt .308 and it loves them. Holes usually touching on the target. Performs very well on deer. Tried Fusions, but the gun doesn't like them.

Will not shoot Core-Lokt bullets as I have had too many of them come apart when I shot them out of my 270. Deer never went down and had some difficult tracking jobs (don't be bashing my shooting either - all good shots, but some had to go through the shoulder). Shot an 8 pt quartering toward me in the close shoulder at 60 yds and the bullet broke up on impact and made 3 little wound channels through the lungs. Would have killed him, but not a drop of blood and if I hadn't got lucky with one to the neck as he disappeared into the swamp at 250 yds, would have had a tough time recovering him. Core Lokt might be OK in a .308 since it is a little slower, but I will use Winchester or Federal first in the cheap ammo.

Would like to get my hands on some more of these as they are hard to find. Would you mind sharing where and how much? PM would be great.

Thanks.


----------



## GrtWhtHntr (Dec 2, 2003)

Found them at a K-mart, but they only had .308 and 30-06. They were closing them out.


----------

